# Solved: Outlook and ThorConnWndClass



## buffles

Outlook 2003 is freezing with the following error ThorConnWndClass is not responding. I cannot get rid of this. I have tried all suggestions that I've found, running regsvr32.exe inetcomm.dll, unloading add ins, and setting screensaver to none. None of these worked for me. 
Does anyone have any other suggestions.


----------



## EAFiedler

Hi *buffles*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

See if the suggestion from *Rollin' Rog* in this thread helps:
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=114168

Let us know if it makes a difference.


----------



## buffles

Hi EAFiedler,
I tried the link that you suggested as well as other tips. I am not sure what else to do. Does anyone have any suggestions. The only thing I am unable to try is deleting email messages that arrived about the time the problem started. The user doesnt know when it started and will not delete any of her messages.HELP.


----------



## EAFiedler

Is she keeping her messages on the mail server?


----------



## buffles

yes, she actually has it set up to keep messages on the imap server and on her laptop. she is running winxp sp2, with office 2003.


----------



## EAFiedler

Are you using Exchange Server?
Are you using .pst files or .ost files?

There does not seem to be a definitive cure to this complaint.
One source says it is a corrupted message on the server, another says it had to do with screensavers and setting the screensavers to None cleared up the problem.


----------



## buffles

We are using .pst files, not on Exchange. Thank you so much for helping out.


----------



## EAFiedler

A few troubleshooting items:

Try starting Outlook 2003 with the Safe command.
Start > Run
key in: *or Browse* to Outlook.exe
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office11\Outlook.exe." /Safe
Verify the path for *Outlook.exe*
If Outlook 2003 opens, run the *Detect and Repair* option in the *Help* menu.
OL2002: Additional Command-Line Switches

If the error still occurs:
Try running the Inbox repair tool on the .pst first, run it twice, test Outlook 2003 for the error.
Also, try moving the .pst file to the local hard drive and running the repair tool.
About the Inbox Repair tool
How to use the Inbox Repair Tools to recover e-mail messages in Outlook 2002 and Outlook 2003

Try creating a new Profile for her 
Control Panel > Mail Icon > Show Profiles > Add

and moving the Default Delivery location to the new Personal Folders (.pst).
Tools > E-mail Accounts > View or change existing e-mail accounts > Next
In the Deliver new e-mail to the following location list, select the .pst file where you want new messages delivered.

Restart Outlook 2003 to the new Profile, do a test send/receive, compose a message, try to duplicate the same actions that would cause Outlook to freeze. Move the new Personal Folders (.pst) to the server, and test again.
If all goes well, open the old Personal Folders (.pst) into the new Profile.
File > Open > Outlook Data File
Reconnect your old Outlook data file

and copy all the folders over to the new Personal Folders.
You may need to move the .pst file off the server when copying over the folders.
Then remove the old Personal Folders from the Profile.
*Right click* on the Personal Folder to be removed and click *Close*

Then test Outlook again to see if the error returns.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## EAFiedler

Hi *buffles*! Any results with this yet?


----------



## buffles

Hi EAFielder,

No I havent been able to try it out yet. The laptop has two profiles on it and the user for the second profile (who also gets the error) has the laptop so I dont have access to it. Im trying to get scheduled for tomorrow. I'll keep u posted.

Thanks.


----------



## buffles

Hello everyone whose been following this issues.

I have good news and bad news. The good news is that the problem is fixed. The bad news is that the user neglected to tell me that the problem was fixed after I ran regedit.exe inetcomm.dll. She is now having another problem but never mentioned it was a new problem, she stated to me, I am still having a problem. Whew, glad thats over.
thank u everyone.


----------



## EAFiedler

You can mark your thread solved using the *Thread Tools* drop down menu at the top of the page.


----------



## conjoblo

I am still having the issue, and I have tried all the solutions you mention. I hope someone can help me. Thx


----------



## buffles

Hi there, Im not sure if you found this suggestion or not. 

When you start Outlook, it has to also load all add-ons and plug-ins that 
are installed for it. When Outlook exits, it first has to unload all these 
add-ons and plug-ins. So it appears you have an add-on or plug-in that 
errors on exit. Start Outlook in its safe mode ("outlook.exe /safe") to see 
if the problem goes away as none of the add-ons and plug-ins get loaded in 
safe mode (so they don't have to be unloaded later). 

If Outlook's safe mode works, disable all the add-ons and plug-ins. Look 
under Tools -> Options -> Other -> Advanced to see what add-ons and plug-ins 
you have installed. Then disable them to see, exit Outlook, reload Outlook, 
and then check if exiting Outlook generates the error again. If not, keep 
reenabling them one at a time, cycle through Outlook and exit again until 
you see the error reappear, and then you know which add-on or plug-in is 
causing the problem. 


Have you tried using Detect and Repair (under an Office component's Help 
menu)? You will need the install CD (and then follow with Office updates).


----------



## conjoblo

I found that the reason why i was not being able to send email was that the cable internet company had limited e use of smtp servers to only their own due to spamming reasons. they wante to gtry to control people spamming by ony allowing th use of their own smtp outgoing server. So the solution is to change the server to theirs and the problem was solved.


----------



## SCG

I know that this is an older thread but it appears as the 2nd result in a Google search on the "thorconnwndclass" error, and I wanted to update it in 2007 with my recent experience.

I have OutLook 2003 and Win XP, and all of a sudden today I could not send emails in the Outbox, and when I tried to shut down the computer I received the "thorconnwndclass" error. 

I did registery clean with WinAso 2.8 and Registry Mechn 6.5 but still had the same problem. I then did a "detect and repair" operation with OutLook but the problem persisted. I then uninstalled and reinstalled OutLook 2003 (major pain with all the updates) and I still had the problem.

I did a search on Google but None of the issues applied to my situation and none of the solutions worked for me except this one, that I found in this thread. 

Running the "regsvr32.exe inetcomm.dll" service did the trick for me. To perform this operation, first cancel all send and receive operations in OutLook. Next remove all emails from your "Outbox" (by either deleting them or moving them to the Draft folder). Next shutdown OutLook and then click on the Start button on the lower left-hand side of the Windows taskbar, then click on Run now type in regsvr32.exe inetcomm.dll without the quotation marks, so it looks like this:

regsvr32.exe inetcomm.dll

Note the space between .exe and inetcomm.dll and hit Enter on the keyboard.

The computer will execute the command. If all goes well in a few moments a dialog box will appear and state dll registered successful

Now open OutLook and compose a very simple text message to the same email account that was having the problem and hit "Send". The email should now send correctly and you should receive it in your Inbox. Now you can recompose the emails that you had to delete earlier or open them from the Draft folder and hit Resend on each one.


Hope that helps!

SCG


----------



## backstagecmvs

Thank you SCG for the very simple instructions on how to run regsvr32.3xe inetcomm.dll. I was having problems with email getting stuck in my outbox in Outlook and not sending. And I was receiving the ThorConnWndClass error message when I tried to shut down Outlook. A Google search took me to this page and it couldn't have been an easier fix. I read some of the other entries of how to run this command but did not understand how to do it until I got to your detailed instructions that helps a not-so-techie person like myself. Thanks again!

What a neat website. I'm sure I'll be back since I can't afford to take my computer to the shop every time something goes wrong. For me, finances sort of force me into having to learn more than I really care to know about my computer.


----------



## Chuck Martin

I had a user user with the same error and hanging up. I came up with a different solution so I thought I would let you know how I fixed the problem. 
I was also getting an error can not find mail server even though all setting were correct. When I tried to ping the mail server it would not find it so I added the IP address and netbios name to the "HOSTS" file and that fixed the problem. 
I also found that the machine had a few viruses not being detected with the normal virus active scan. I ran a whole system scan and fixed them but the key I believe was in the HOSTS file addition.


----------



## mem441

I am having the same problem as mentioned in this thread, but only on an occasional basis. _Sometimes _Outlook won't send emails in my outbox, but usually if I shut it down and then open it again the problem seems resolved. _Sometimes _upon shutting down my computer I get the error message that ThorConnWndClass is not responding and should I 'end now' or not.

I use Gmail as my email account and my emails are downloaded from their server. I have deleted all emails that I received around the time the problem started from the web-based interface with my gmail account and from my Outlook inbox. I found a few suggestions on another site that referenced this problem in conjunction with Gmail which indicated I should re-set up my Gmail account by deleting the existing profile and setting it up again. I did this, however the ThorConnWndClass error occurred again this morning and I have still had occasional problems sending emails over the past few days since re-creating the email account profile.

I am always frustrated with any problem with my computer, however as this seems to be an intermittent problem I am wondering if I should try the 'regsvr32.exe inetcomm.dll' solution as suggested in the post above, or if that will only introduce more problems? I am a novice at this stuff, so any help and guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## buffles

Hi there, I would go ahead and try that. I did not have an additional problems when running the 'regsvr32.exe inetcomm.dll' solution. If something does occur, you can post it to the forum. But it was all good for me.


----------



## Sharyn

I was having problems with my email where I could receive mail but not send it and when I went to reboot I would have the TCWC error message coming up.

I have now solved this problem on my computer.

When in Outlook I went to "tools" "e-email accounts" and selected "view or change existing email accounts" then I "removed" every email account and created a new one.

No more problems! No more thorconnwndclass. I did this about two weeks ago and have never had the problem repeat itself. Prior to this I had tried many other suggested solutions on the internet, none of which worked for me.

Cheers
Sharyn
:up:


----------

